

 Our technology document (Google Doc) - inovica
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vuLlZ-SFbFmNFaB86vi5zanl2-WY86uff3NUBUTIdFY/edit?hl=en_US
Hi there.  I have been helping a company with their technology strategy.  I am not an expert by any means, but I've collated a number of items, links and technologies within this document.  I hope that it might be of use to some people.<p>The purpose of this document was to get the team thinking about the technologies and techniques that they need to adopt and to create dialog and discussion.  We have achieved this and the designers and developers have been in deep discussions on various aspects<p>I hope that it is useful to some people. I appreciate to some it may not be :) If you have any suggestions feel free to put them in here.  I had read a thread on HN a year or so back where interesting technologies that people had worked with were listed and that was a catalyst for me in creating this.<p>Please note that this document is NOT for any of the sites/companies listed in my profile but was done for a company that I am helping out
======
LeafStorm
One major omission from the list of template engines is Jinja2
(<http://jinja.pocoo.org/>) for Python. It's right up there with Mako in terms
of being powerful and fast, and you can do some seriously amazing things with
it.

Also, my experience with "low-logic" templates like Mustache is that they
actually impede MVC by requiring you to move simple code that is really only
used for display back into your models and other application code.

~~~
inovica
Thanks or that. I'd not looked at it before - that's one to add in :)

~~~
5l
Might want to add Tropo [0] under your company specific stuff as well for
web/telecoms.

[0] <http://www.tropo.com/>

------
Kilimanjaro
Or just use python on google appengine and forget about the rest. It comes
with a template engine, memcache, tasks, crons, big table, etc.

When they say batteries included, they really mean it.

~~~
LeafStorm
It also comes with vendor lockin. Which means that if they up the prices
again, you're screwed.

------
smoyer
My current projects are using GWT and I'm quite happy with it ... it has a
steeper learning curve (plus it requires Java skills) but type-safety at
compile time is great and it results in a Javascript application.

Under programming methodologies, how about CI/CT, artifact management and code
quality analysis? We're using Jenkins (with Maven) for CI/CT, Nexus as an
artifact repository, and Sonar for code quality metrics.

Our operational back-end is CouchDB, but our "documents" are defined by EJB3
annotated models, then generated into code that handles the same objects in
JSON format. The benefit of this is that we can (and do) export the
operational data into an RDBMS (PostgreSQL ... it is great) for reporting and
dashboarding. We clearly fall into the NoSQL camp that defines the term as
"Not only SQL".

Great start and I hope I've added some useful information to your pool.

------
mchusma
We use and like postmarkapp (<http://postmarkapp.com>) for their email API.
You might also want to add Zend Framework (<http://framework.zend.com/>) to
your list of PHP frameworks. If you are looking into agile, I did some
research and I personally like Pivotal Tracker (<http://pivotaltracker>) for
agile management, it makes implementing agile incredibly easy. LESS
(<http://lesscss.org/>) is interesting if you have any interest in dynamic
style sheets (also plays well with node.js if you go that route. Hope that
adds to the discussion, I'm definately looking into some of the stuff on this
doc.

------
deweller
If you are staying with PHP, check out the TWIG template engine:
<http://twig.sensiolabs.org/>. It can be used with or without Symfony.

------
suyash
@Author: This applies to which team at google again?

~~~
inovica
This isn't a team at Google. I used Google Docs for creating and sharing it,
so it shows up as google.com in the Hacker News link. This is actually for a
startup that I've been working with - they have done a tremendous job and have
gained traction with their product without really looking at the technology.
I'm trying to help out and to let them see what alternatives are out there

------
js4all
Your doc is a cool idea to keep up with all the new technologies. When making
a decision, you need to know what's out there.

